# Trailer Guide Ons



## FishingCop (Feb 11, 2009)

Been thinking about getting something like this. When I'm trailering in rivers with a fast current and sometimes on lakes with a drift or windy conditions is hard for me to get the boat on straight. I assume that these will help? Any thoughts/comments/suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks.

Joe

boat is a 16.5 Spectrum, dual console w/windshields, w/40hp & 9hp kicker. about 1500 lbs.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1073_225010007_225000000_225010000_225-10-7


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2009)

Those are about identical to what came on my trailer. They do help, but on some windy days, with a cross wind blowing, my rig has actually spun sideways between the guides and the front of the trailer. That's when I usally get wet and have to manually push the boat on the trailer. I wish mine were the longer version that span over the fenders. Might keep it from spinning.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 11, 2009)

That is the style that is on my trailer.

They help tremedously but they are not a cure all. Depending on the ramp, they can get deep enough in the water that the boat blows up on top of them while trying to load.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd save the 100 bucks and make some out of angle iron and 2x4's if you have access to a welder. eather or i say get um


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 11, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> I'd save the 100 bucks and make some out of angle iron and 2x4's if you have access to a welder. eather or i say get um



Actually, I can make them, and that is certainly an option, but I am more interested in whether they will help me load up the boat....

Waterwings & Quackrstackr's reposnses helped a lot since I am truly a novice with only being a boat owner now for one year....

Thanks Loggerhead for the recommendation to build rather than buy - and, I assume you too are in favor of them....


----------



## ben2go (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes they will help greatly.There is a thread here about buying some parts and bolting them on to make guides.Here is the site listed in the thread. https://www.widgetsailor.com/owners/greg/guides.html You could use 2 latter frames and 2x4's to make bunk style guides instead of goal post style.Just a passing thought.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is my homemade guides. 1 1/2" pipe bent on a muffler bender.


----------



## Zum (Feb 11, 2009)

Those are nice but pretty sure you wouldn't be happy with deeper launches.
I have a pair of the longer skinner ones,they go about 3 inches above my gunnels.With some of the crappy launches I put in,they aren't as high as I would like.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> That is the style that is on my trailer.
> 
> They help tremedously but they are not a cure all. Depending on the ramp, they can get deep enough in the water that the boat blows up on top of them while trying to load.




Had that happen a few times. Not a fun time in my book.


----------



## ky.jonboatfisher (Feb 11, 2009)

I just made some guide ons for my jon and i love them. It is worth it believe me.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 14, 2009)

The next time you're up here I'll show you how much the bunk glide ons help me. The hardest part I have in wind and current is getting the boat to the trailer. Once I'm near center, the ones on my bunks do the rest. I know a lot is practice but still, the ones I got are the cat's meow.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 14, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> The next time you're up here I'll show you how much the bunk glide ons help me. The hardest part I have in wind and current is getting the boat to the trailer. Once I'm near center, the ones on my bunks do the rest. I know a lot is practice but still, the ones I got are the cat's meow.



I remember you showing them to me and a post previously about them. They are the white plastic-type material that have some sort of centering grooves built in, they mount over the carpeted bunk, correct??? Do they help keep the boat on center as well as side boards will??


----------



## Popeye (Feb 14, 2009)

Can't say anything about the side boards as I have rollers. You can see the Port one above the license plate here:







All I can say is, since putting these on, I have never had to back off and retry to center my boat. I used to end up with one strake on one of my bunk boards about 40% of the time. Now... Is this a direct result of the glide ons? Or is it that I'm just that good? Well, I am better than I was a year ago, but to be honest I'm sure it is a combination of the two. Are your bunks 2x4 or 2x6?


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty sure they're 2x4's, but the boat is in storage about 15 miles away so I can't check right now....


----------



## russo (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone have a special set up on their trailer for their jon boat?
i have a hell of a time seating it properly if there's any wind at all


----------

